# ReptiCON Chantilly Va



## Orion (Mar 21, 2011)

I went to the Super Pet Expo with the family over the weekend. ReptiCON is a show within the Expo. They had a small amount of herp dealers but they did have a surprising amount Gold Gus, couple dozen, and a handful of 2 week to 2 month old hatchlings B&Ws. And it was more than one vendor They all seemed to be in great shape and very alert. Again I was really surprised to see that many Tegus in one spot, even at the bigger herp only shows I have not seen that many at one show.


----------

